# Saint-Saens Piano Concerto No. 2



## thalion9 (Mar 17, 2008)

Every recording I've ever heard is performed with piano and orchestra. Does a recording of the concerto exist of it being performed with two pianos only? And if it does, where can I find it?


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Transcriptions exist, that's for sure.
Georges Bizet arranged the work for solo piano, I have a live recording of the work from a concert given by Alexander Ghidin in 2006.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ghidin also played Liszt's Transcription of the Symphonie phantastique.


----------

